# BUNNY FOR FREE - Pickering, Ontario, Canada



## ashleybrine (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a 2 year old , very friendly dwarf lions head rabbit that i need to find a loving family ... I can no longer have this as my pet because I am highly allergic and can't breath around it (since i have asthma). Please contact me if your interested [email protected] It has a cage, water jug, food bowl, and nail clippers... please contact me asap. I live in pickering, ontario...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 26, 2011)

We're too far away. The rabbits don't bother my Asthma at all. I use Advair and have it completely controlled--haven't had to use an emergency inhaler in more than 4 years.


----------



## ashleybrine (Aug 27, 2011)

ya i can't have it because I have to use my inhalers all the time and its bad for me right now because i am pegnant and can't be using my inhalers that much and really need to get this bunny a great family and home...


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Sep 3, 2011)

Can anyone help or give suggestions on where she could take him too? I pointed her here because I thought people could help her I would take him but I just don't have the room, maybe adding some pics will help get it going?


----------



## Brittany85 (Sep 3, 2011)

This is probably not the best way to find a home for your rabbit as there won't be many people on here that live close to you.
This is what you need: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/
You can change the location to Pickering but that is the link for the Toronto area Kijiji. 
I have found great homes for all baby bunnies I want to find pet homes for or rescue bunnies.

Good luck! And make sure you ask the person lots about how they will care for your bunny.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 18, 2011)

Have you found a home for Buttons yet? 


sas :clover:


----------



## rosie20029 (Aug 30, 2012)

Send some pics please


----------



## MiserySmith (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey, I'm in Ottawa and probably shouldn't be taking another one in right now.. But in North Gower(I think) There's a bun rescue called New Moon Rabbit Rescue. They don't actually get that many adopted out, so may be full.. but you could certainly contact them and see.


----------



## Ellie (Aug 30, 2012)

What about a Toronto humane society or something? Or like someone said, Kijiji is a great idea. When I was looking for a bun I wanted to get everything off of there because it's so much cheaper than the pet store!


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Aug 30, 2012)

*I would love to have another bunny but I live in Minnesota so it would be hard to transfer your rabbit*:apollo:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Aug 31, 2012)

Kijiji is how I found my Toby; you can find great prospective owners on there, but you also have to be careful about neglectful impulsives, and also people looking for snake food.


----------



## Ellie (Aug 31, 2012)

Just noticed how old this thread is... hopefully the bun went to a safe home!


----------



## kaymas (Aug 31, 2012)

*Ellie wrote: *


> Just noticed how old this thread is... hopefully the bun went to a safe home!


I was going to offer to take the bun since I live in Pickering to....and then realized it was from last year. Hoping it went to a safe home as well


----------

